# Braided or monofilament for trolling?



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I am new here and don't have much experience in offshore fishing. I grew up fishing off the pier in Gulf shores and now I own a boat. I am planning on doing some trolling this summer and I have got the bug to start gearing up. I have an old Penn 4/0 and some spinning reels. Nothing fancy but I'm not planning on catching much more than alot of fun. My question is do I use braided or monofilament line on my Penn? What lb test should I use? I will probably be trolling within about 10 miles of shore for King, Dauphin, Ling, etc.

Thanks for the help,

Greg


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use 40lb. mono. Good for everything. My opinion is that you need the stretch mono provides when a fish hits and the rod is in the holder. 4/0 penn will hold around 450yds. of 40#


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Mono braid will not streach enough and You will pull hooks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use hi-vis yellow40 # mono to troll with. 

Yes and welcome to the forum


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mono fo sho.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the deal with Hi Vis? I have heard of people using it but it seems as though the fish would see it. Can someone shed some some light on the subject. I use 40lb big game (Dark Green)on my reels and I troll and bottom fish with them.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *GULFFISHER1 (12/18/2007)*What is the deal with Hi Vis? I have heard of people using it but it seems as though the fish would see it. Can someone shed some some light on the subject. I use 40lb big game (Dark Green)on my reels and I troll and bottom fish with them.


Hi vis helps you keep track of your lures when your trolling. Also you can just glance to see where you have them set and when you are on with a fish it helps knowing where your lines are!:letsdrink


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

Also, in my experience trolling with braid, if using a downrigger etc it is tough to keep thebraided linein the clip because it is so small and slick. I use mono now with no problem.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *GULFFISHER1 (12/18/2007)*What is the deal with Hi Vis? I have heard of people using it but it seems as though the fish would see it. Can someone shed some some light on the subject. I use 40lb big game (Dark Green)on my reels and I troll and bottom fish with them.


You usually use double line to leader so the hi-vis is far enough away from the lure/bait that it makes no difference. It is for sure easier to keep track of your spread.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

The high viz is the shiznittelbam! If you are already spooled with expensive braid, you can always go to outcast and have them put a 100yd mono top shot on your reel.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

40 -50 lb mono for sure. You need the stretch in your line to prevent hooks from pulling and line from breaking.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW, this is great. Thanks alot for all the help. I think I will look on ebay for some #40 mono. I have braided on it now but it is about 20 years old so I guess it needs to go anyway.

Thanks again for all the help. I am having fun gearing up for the summer.

Greg


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW Welcome to the Forum:clap


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

40# is a scoche bit heavy though for kings........for me anyway, I guess unless you're sporting an all purpose rod


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *orion (12/18/2007)*Also, in my experience trolling with braid, if using a downrigger etc it is tough to keep thebraided linein the clip because it is so small and slick. I use mono now with no problem.





> *brnbser (11/20/2007)*As far as the fraying of the braid, I keep the wire onthe spool as backing and still have the tuff line on there as well with the power pro over the top. I normallydouble about the last 5-6' of the braid with a spider hitch and cut it off and re-tie after each use. I learned that from Drew Mixon last year and it workedgreat for me this year.
> 
> I've tried a little bit of everything as far as releases also. I don't like the pincher releases that come with the downriggers at all and have tried several similar versions and either broke the clip or lost fish because of all of them.
> 
> ...


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Post.aspx?SessionID=g5qyt445u22oul55dewpwc45


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

It's already been said. Mono, but for trolling in close 20# is enough. It's what I use for Kings and allows even a school king to be fun.If you want to troll and bottom fish, use the 40# but set your drag lighter for more fun while trolling. HI-VIS, easy on the Capt to see, but I think the fish can be wary of it too. Welcome to the Forum and the joys of having a boat!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

20 is plenty for trolling in close but he mentioned that he was going to use a 4/0. Putting 20 on a 4/0 would not make much sense. I would at least drop to a Shimano 15 or 25 or the equivalent.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Again, thanks for all the help. 

I guess I will try to get about a #30 line for the Penn. 

I also have an old Quick 330 and a Mitchell 302 that I will probably use too(they go back to my pier fishing days in the 70s with my father, boy what I would give to have a day on the pier with him right now). I think I have #17 on those. I am thinking about getting another, less antiqueish spinning reel about the same size. Any suggestions? I don't want to sink a boatload of money in one. I would like the best reel for the $$. Hopefully less than about $75.

Thanks for all the help, this is great.

Greg


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i know that its different strokes for different folks.......but personally I prefer 30 on my tld 25s for trolling in close. plus you can use it for snapper on the close wrecks. as for the hiviz.......i don't use it nearshore. for kings and bobos and other close in species i usually only run 2-3 lines. Its not like billfishing where you have 5-7 lines out plus teasers and you have to know exactly where everythig is. even then if you stagger your spread correctly you won't have any problems with clear line.

A lot of people use braid for trolling, but like someone statedabove you need a top shot of mono to give the line some stretch. or if you're using lever drags you can compensate by using a lighter strike drag


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

There are some good reels, personally I use Penn and a 750 loaded with 20# would be perfect. Shimano also makes good reels, just buy the best you can afford and if you can save a little longer get a good reel, you won't be sorry for spending a little extra! And Welcom aboard!:letsdrink


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cuz (12/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *GULFFISHER1 (12/18/2007)*What is the deal with Hi Vis? I have heard of people using it but it seems as though the fish would see it. Can someone shed some some light on the subject. I use 40lb big game (Dark Green)on my reels and I troll and bottom fish with them.
> ...


what if you have a shortbaitthat sits within a few feet ofthe high vis yellow of a long line. if the fish looks up from below to see the high vis line (or multiple lines) to the side of the bait, couldn't it turn off?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *true-king (12/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Cuz (12/18/2007)*
> ...


They can turn off, however fish such as Kings are slashers at lures and usually don't follow them. Remember they are looking at your bait and don't have a clue to what a fishing line is. Most poeple only use hi vis when blue water trolling where you have about 15' of 250# mono leader so color of your line doesn't come into play. I usually for near shore trolling use clear mono because there are fewer line out vs. bluewater where you can have as many as 7. Just my .02 :letsdrink


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> Most poeple only use hi vis when blue water trolling where you have about 15' of 250# mono leader so color of your line doesn't come into play.


even with the long leader, if you have two flat lines out in a spread at different lengths (lets say the short is half as long) the bait will be within 5-8 feet of your main line (high vis). i guess i'm trying to ask if it's better forbluewater trolling spreadsto have the lower visibilityclear mono line and sacrifice the angler seeing his lines, or is it more important to have a easy-to-keep-track-of spread.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Mono is good. Be sure to match up your equipement: reel, rod lure,natural,outriggers, ect


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Mono for trolling for sure. Braid for deep bottom fishing.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

40 to heavy for me the largest I troll with is 30 but more times than not 15 or 20. I like the sport and have very few times had any trouble. 

WELCOME:toast


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *true-king (12/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> > Most poeple only use hi vis when blue water trolling where you have about 15' of 250# mono leader so color of your line doesn't come into play.
> ...




Yes, its better for bluewater guys to have the Captain easily able to see the lines and to ID each of them when a fish is on. Now, I don't know if you're used to trolling from a canoe or what, but your math is all wrong. 

Trolling 2 flat lines from the corner of a typical billfishing ride, you're looking at a very active and large.heavy lure set 1' above the bottom of the first pressure wave. On a 35' Bertram, that's about 35'. Your second lure will be set 1' from the bottom of wave #2 or about 60 feet.

Typically, you're fishing hi vis with a 12-14' double and a 20-25' leader. As with anything experiencing towing drag, the lures will tend towards the center of pull. But in the case of these lures and a 35-45' boat with 13-16' beams, your lures will be much, much farther than you're thinking.

Now, with a 25' leader fished from a bent butt rod on a boat with 3'high gunnels, your 1st and second flat positions won't even have the hi-vis in the water. Your swivel to leader connection will be high and dry so who cares what the fish might see underwater?

Surely, there is the chance a fish will ignore you wo fluoro


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Excellant discussion, I troll a hi-vis never more than 30 lb's. The baits I troll seem to behave better with this weight line. Besides, thats why they put drags on reels. As far as braided line, I'm old school and its only been recently that what I have read has convinced me that I might want to try a braided line.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Xanadu (12/19/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (12/18/2007)*
> ...




Well said and a great discussion as it should be. :letsdrink


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input... Great info as always....:bowdown


----------

